# Pecan Logs



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope I'm posting this in the right area.

I have someone giving me a bunch of aprox. 12"-15" wide Pecan logs originally for firewood but never split. They should be 20"-24" long and have been stacked for over a year. Since they were never sealed is there anyway I can tell if they are not good for turning? What should I should look for?

I'm guessing that besides turning they're not good for very much else due to the short lengths.


----------



## tooljack (Jul 19, 2010)

You could saw them into short boards for cutting boards, use them for small to medium jewelery boxes or many other wooden items. Or turn them into lathe work items. Check the end grain for splits.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Use the lumber for clocks, cutting boards, small boxes, etc...

I get a LOT of the stock I use from the firewood pile, it's not at all unusual to do that... Pecan by the cord is cheap. Pecan by the board isn't...


----------

